# Summer Lime Ale



## DaFooze (26/11/18)

Thought I'd chuck up a recipe I've just done for the Aussie Summer. Tastes awesome if I do say so, but then I do love beer!!

4.50 kg Pale Ale, Golden Promise®™ (Simpsons) (5.0 EBC) 76.3 %
1.20 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) 20.3 %
0.20 kg Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC) 3.4 %
10.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 40.0 min
10.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 40.0 min
15.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min
15.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min
5.00 Items Lime Zest (Boil 5.0 mins)
1.0 pkg Liberty Bell Ale (Mangrove Jack's #M36)
1.00 Items Lime Zest - Dry Hop 4.0 Days
20.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days
20.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days

20 Litres at 72°C for a Step mash of 60min at 67°C.
Mash out 10min at 75°C.
Sparge 16 Litres.

60 Min boil

I got an OG of 1.057 and a FG of 1.009.

I zested 5 limes for the 5 min boil and put zest of one in the fermenter with the dry hops. Trial around with it if you wish, all good!!

Sit back, pour a cold one and enjoy, I know I am!!

Ps, Got all my stuff from Steve at Hoppy Days in Brisbane. He's a legend!


----------



## GregTheBrewer (30/3/19)

Hi Mate! How "Limey" does it taste? I am wanting to make a light lime lager for the missus, and I am still trying to figure out how much lime zest to add and when! I was going to go a bit lighter on the boil addition (2 limes) and heavier on the "dry hop" addition (4 at D4). Would be interested to hear your experience!


----------



## DaFooze (31/3/19)

Hey bro,

The lime taste of my one definitely faded out as time went on. Think your push with more on the dry hop could be a nice way to go. 
Let me know how it tastes.


----------

